# Guppy question.



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of trying guppies (not in the same tank as my bettas. Separate tank of course.) And I was looking for info on them, trying to find either a very good and reliable website (like this one) or if someone can answer my questions.

- How many guppies can I have in a 5 gallon, filtered, heated tank.
- Can I keep them in something smaller... like 3 gallon. And if so, how many?
- I heard they do better in water that is a little harder.
- Website recommendations are appreciated and any other info you want to give me.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Also (lol forgot to ask questions)

- What tank mates usually do good with guppies.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't do them in anything less than a 10g (hypocrite alert!!). I only have Mango in a 5g because he is murderous. lol 
You could do 6 in a 10g with no other fish.
I have 4 with a school of rasboras and they do great! 
Make sure that you either get all females or males and females with a ratio of 1 male to 2 females. Don't do all males as that can bring out some aggression (I know from experience ~ Mango).
Your best bet is all females as guppies breed like rabbits. lol
I got most of my info from a very reliable LPS. 
As with all tropical fish you need a heater and filter. 
I keep my guppies and rasboras at 74F. It's a little cold I know, but they seem to thrive in it. :3
My little psycho Mango is at 78 only because the heater is preset. lol


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to keep 3 females in a filtered 5g! They lived 2-3 years. I'd say at least 3, as they are a schooling fish, and probably at most 4, because of the 1 inch per gallon thing. Beautiful fish! Not as intelligent and don't have as good personalities as bettas, but they're pretty neat.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

5g is OK, but I personally think they do better in a bigger tank.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Keep in mind that even if you buy all females, they can be and most likely are pregnant and with have baby fry in your home. If you don't want them, you could always toss the fry into a Betta tank. I believe female guppies can have babies up to 6 months after being in contact with a male  But yes, bigger is better. Friend of mine started out with 6 in March, now she has hundreds.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have only guppies, you don't have to heat the tank, they do a bit better in cooler water.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Olympia said:


> If you have only guppies, you don't have to heat the tank, they do a bit better in cooler water.


I'm reading they like topical temps, 78-82F but cooler water is to slow their metabolism down? 



> Although guppies will live in water from 55 to 105 degrees, just like you, they prefer something a bit more moderate. The effective range for the successful keeping of guppies is from 72 to 86 degrees, with 78 to 82 degrees being the most commonly accepted. Guppies.com


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not sure- I believe Sena told me that they are from cooler areas.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I'm not sure- I believe Sena told me that they are from cooler areas.


Time to hit up Google  As far as I know they are tropical just like Bettas.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Huh, I guess they are considered tropical but tolerate more temperature. They may be less hardy in colder water- this website says they breed less in cool water.
http://www.freshwater-tropical-fish-care.com/guppies.html


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of getting males but I know about aggression problems. If I put 2 males in a 5 gallon with 2 plecos... would that be okay?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

common plecos get to be over 2 feet long and need a big tank. I don't agree with using 5g's unless out of necessity. Just get the 10g, and you can have more guppies that are happier!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh well, I was hoping I wouldn't have too because I don't really have the space but I guess I'll have to make the space for a 10g. LOL.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I had 3 males in a 5 gal..I couldn't keep up with the maintence so I returned them to the petstore. When I tore the tank down, there was so much poop in the gravel I almost heaved, and I did weekly siphons!! >_> 
So, yeah, get a 10 gal and SIPHON A LOT.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes we have to realize that if we can't find space for a suitable size tank, we shouldn't get the fish lol I want cichlids SO SO BAD but I don't have room for a 55g tank (and I can't find one). Doesn't means I'll shove them all in a 29g tank and call it a day lol I just don't get them. Good for you to decide to get the 10g anyways, so you can have your fish


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Zappity said:


> I had 3 males in a 5 gal..I couldn't keep up with the maintence so I returned them to the petstore. When I tore the tank down, there was so much poop in the gravel I almost heaved, and I did weekly siphons!! >_>
> So, yeah, get a 10 gal and SIPHON A LOT.


Those things are poop machines! lol


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Sometimes we have to realize that if we can't find space for a suitable size tank, we shouldn't get the fish lol I want cichlids SO SO BAD but I don't have room for a 55g tank (and I can't find one). Doesn't means I'll shove them all in a 29g tank and call it a day lol I just don't get them. Good for you to decide to get the 10g anyways, so you can have your fish


Haha, yeah. It was my first tank before I REALLY got into fish, so I listened to the petstore guy and that happened xP



MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Those things are poop machines! lol


lol I've noticed!!


----------



## amy11 (Jan 20, 2012)

hi there ive got a 10 gal tank with 6 males and they get along fine, at first there was a little bit of arguing but they seem to have established an order for themselves now, i have noticed in my local [et store almost all the females are pregnant and you dont want that in a small tank. i keep my guppies in a 10 gal tank with filter, light and live plants at 24 centigrade and they seem to do better at a lower temperature, the fish profiles on here are very good and well worth a look


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I keep my 10g at 75F and my little one at 78F (Only cause the little tank's heater is pre-set. :[ ). I love their little personalities. :3


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I want to give mine away. I think the guppies are in fact poop machines and I can't handle so many 10 in a 10 gallon tank, absurd I did not know I was stupis, plus a betta and 5 neon tetras/ Gonnna see if I can undo myself of some of these guppies.All the females for sure.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

And I think I have a lot of poop with 4 of them. lolz


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I bred guppies around a year ago and they are worse than rabbits. I had three and by the time I gave them away to another breeder I had thirty and all the females were pregnant again. They are fun to watch but cleaning their tank is a chore. They do make big messes for little fish. I find my sixteen bettas are alot easier to take care of. Even mollies are not as messy as guppies. I would suggest even bigger than a ten gallon if you can because it sure fills up quickly if you are planning to have babies.


----------

